

BrainWallet Closed Permanently - Raed667
https://brainwallet.org/

======
natch
What was it?

~~~
Raed667
Check this reddit thread :
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1ptuf3/brain_walle...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1ptuf3/brain_wallet_disaster/)

